# Headed to Flamingo the weekend of June 19th



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

first of all, nice boat. 

next, in that area with the boat you have, be careful...if an outgoing tide. stick to any of the channels or feeder creeks. the mud is very soft over there, so when you're bottom starts dragging-it is no easy feat to quickly pole to deeper water on a heavy boat like that(and you certainly cant step out of the boat and push)  youre better off an an incoming tide if youre trying to get skinny...no worries about getting stuck because its only getting deeper!


flat being exposed? generally, yes. winds can really affect the tide and you have to keep that in mind as well(if its blowing)


at the end of the day, stay nearby the main channels, dont go too far up onto a flat if you have any doubts and you will be fine!

and dont worry, you dont need to be in snakebight to find the fish  go explore and im sure youll bump into something


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

Awesome! Thank you Lawrenceg!


----------



## ecpp14 (Jun 3, 2015)

Small world I'm fishing out front that weekend as well. Flamingo tide charts say we have 1:44pm low on Saturday. Snake Bight lags Flamingo's low by 45 minutes so that works out to be about 2:30pm.

The Snake Bight high lags by 1 hr and 15 minutes behind the published Flamingo tide prediction.

Hope this helps


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

Thanks Shallow! Where can I find info like that? I always start by trying to find the nearest tide station, but am always a couple miles away with +/- tide lag.

Thank you!

Miller


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It all depends what part of Snake Bight you are referring to, and the wind and time of year. 

Generally, this is what I base my tides for fishing Flamingo. The crown area of Snake Bight (the area between snake bight channel and tin can channel) is about an hour later than the flamingo tide report. If you take snake bight channel all the way to the end (Gibby's point area) it's closer to two hour's later. Jimmy's lake and east is around 3 hours later. The other bights I judge at about 4 hours, and it seems to be right. This isn't any info that anyone told me, nor I read on any info chart. This is knowledge I've gathered up of fishing there extensively for almost a decade. Generally speaking, a south wind will push more water into the bights, meaning the tides wont be so bad. The problem with that is that if the wind starts howling, it will be blowing you further up into the bight. A north wind will push water out of the bights, making the tides lower. A west wind (even the slightest) will put a ripple on the water. It can be blowing 15knts out of the North, East, or South, and it still be slick as glass in the bights, giving you good visibility. But a west wind at 5knts will put a ripple in the water making it much tougher. 

Hope that helped, if not, shoot me a PM and I can discuss a little more in depth.


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

Thanks Eric! I appreciate it! I'll let you guys know how it goes.

-Miller


----------



## ecpp14 (Jun 3, 2015)

We fished out front Saturday afternoon and up in WWB on Sunday morning. It has been a few years since my last summer trip and I was shocked to see water temps of 94.5 degrees in Jimmy's Lake. We moved around a bunch and the coolest water that night was 88.5. We spotted fish and they looked active but it was tough to feed them on fly. 

We jumped some tiny tarpon and landed a nice snook on the inside on Sunday. Water temps in the bay ranged from 86-88 degrees in the morning.


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

Shallow, yes the water/air was hot on Sat. We jumped a couple red fish. Ended up back down south and caught a couple of 40-50lb. Tarpon under the channel 2 bridge.


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

Forgot to mention.... My "new" Garmin 740s went out on me as we were leaving the dock. After a 40 min call with Garmin tech support we ended up navigating using an iPhone app!


----------

